# New Tombstones!



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Heyyyy everybody!
This year, I finally started making new tombstones. My first ones, wich I made four years ago, when I first got started in prop building, are long gone. My skills have also improved a bit, so I hope these will turn out a lot better than my old ones.































Here's a complete build log of my stones (I made 12 in total, 7 large ones and 5 small ones):

Eyeballs Studio - New Tombstones part 1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Such pretty designs!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice work!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Those are great!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you very much! I have already started painting them with the help of a few friends. I tried something new, scenic dope (a mixture of paint, acrylic caulk and joint compound) mixed with sand. A bit tricky to paint with, because it's so thick, but once dried it had a very nice, rough stone texture. It's just a flat base color now, I'll have to do some washes and drybrushing to finish them. Expect a lot more pictures!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work and designs


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I am liking the designs!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

very nice. I need to upgrade mine I see


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice, I like the ghosts!


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

And here's a prop I'm building for storing all those tombstones, and for transporting them. The tomb fits in my car if I take out the back seats, and all of my tombstones can be stored inside.



















The inside is padded with styrofoam so the tombstones won't get damaged.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awesome tombstones!!! Very realistic looking carve on those guys. Can't wait to see them painted out.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Very nice workmanship!*_


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That chest is a cool idea, not to mention another prop


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Those are awesome! Great job. I ain't got the patience for tombstones


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

And here's the second part of my blog post, about the painting process:

http://eyeballs-studio.blogspot.com/2017/10/new-tombstones-part-2.html

A lot more pictures are on my blog. I did want to add moss and other details to the stones, but unfortunately I didn't have enough time for that.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice! After waking up to a tombstone disaster this morning (high winds and styrofoam do not mix,) I was trying to think up an alternate way to support the stones. I like your external mounting structure - in a high wind, it appears you'd just break that glue connection, rather than the entire stone, as you would with mounting the support internally (as I did with mine.)


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice tombstones EyeballsStudio ! Great designs and I'm really glad you linked to a how to. I also love your tomb (storage chest). Really cool idea!!


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you all for the comments and feedback! Here's the third part of the series, about the tomb itself:

Tombstone storage

I had to transport my entire graveyard twice, and it's incredibly convenient. The entire setup fits in the trunk of my car (if I remove the back seats; I've got a Peugeot Partner, the back seats can easily be removed, turning it into a van), and there's still enough room for another chest like this!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Sweeet! Great job shaping the inside of the stones and lettering. Well done!


----------

